# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  To Make An Omelette Well Ya Gotta Crack Afew EGGS

## Karl

Yep that's HARDBALL Politics sometimes Ya gotta crack a couple EGGS just like making an Omelette

----------


## syrenn

would that be an obamalette?

----------



----------


## Karl

> would that be an obamalette?


well politics in general ....things seem to get PISSY around here

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> would that be an obamalette?


This is how they do it in Cajun Country.

----------

Karl (08-09-2015)

----------


## syrenn

> This is how they do it in Cajun Country.



laissez les bon temps rouler


ssshhhh...dont tell them. They didnt make an omelet, they made scrambled eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## usfan

I'll have mine with sausage, bacon bits, onion, peppers, mushrooms, & jalapenos..  Sprinkle some jack cheese on top, & bring some nice dark coffee with it..  

I'll wait..    




Oh, & i like farm fresh, cage free eggs, & a side of OJ & toasted english muffins..    :Big Grin:

----------

Karl (08-09-2015),syrenn (08-09-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'll have mine with sausage, bacon bits, onion, peppers, mushrooms, & jalapenos..  Sprinkle some jack cheese on top, & bring some nice dark coffee with it..  
> 
> I'll wait..    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, & i like farm fresh, cage free eggs, & a side of OJ & toasted english muffins..


You should have waited on eating the cook, then...Bear...

----------

usfan (08-09-2015)

----------


## Karl

> I'll have mine with sausage, bacon bits, onion, peppers, mushrooms, & jalapenos..  Sprinkle some jack cheese on top, & bring some nice dark coffee with it..  
> 
> I'll wait..    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, & i like farm fresh, cage free eggs, & a side of OJ & toasted english muffins..



....

i sure HOPE Ya made some for the BEAR ...... @usfan I know Ya ain't supposed to Feed The Bears it looks as if he even WASHED UP for DINNER before being "SEATED" I mean GOSH give some "CREDIT" where credit is DUE

----------

usfan (08-09-2015)

----------


## usfan



----------


## Karl

> 



.
 @usfan and no offense but take it from a guy who has "Legitimatly" made TWO CRACKS at the AT "Appalachian Trail" 

The FIRST from Springer Mountain In Amiacola falls Goergia to Nantahala NC  ....my SECOND from NYC Metro Railway station to about Massachussetes state line although the SECOND TIME was just "paid" vacation" time and I stopped along the way and TOOK the time to SEE sights and drank in the litte towns along the way....

ANYHOW where TRAIL crosses BEAR habitat there are either CABLES to HANG the FOOD BAGS ....OR in WOST SPOTS there is a thick Steel Box with a LATCH at designated CAMPSITES .....

IN reality the BEARS are AFRAID of PEOPLE and TRUTH be told MORE PEOPLE are killed each year by Alergies to BEE STINGS than have EVER been eaten by BEARS

----------


## usfan

> .
>  @usfan and no offense but take it from a guy who has "Legitimatly" made TWO CRACKS at the AT "Appalachian Trail" 
> 
> The FIRST from Springer Mountain In Amiacola falls Goergia to Nantahala NC  ....my SECOND from NYC Metro Railway station to about Massachussetes state line although the SECOND TIME was just "paid" vacation" time and I stopped along the way and TOOK the time to SEE sights and drank in the litte towns along the way....
> 
> ANYHOW where TRAIL crosses BEAR habitat there are either CABLES to HANG the FOOD BAGS ....OR in WOST SPOTS there is a thick Steel Box with a LATCH at designated CAMPSITES .....
> 
> IN reality the BEARS are AFRAID of PEOPLE and TRUTH be told MORE PEOPLE are killed each year by Alergies to BEE STINGS than have EVER been eaten by BEARS


I went on a solo motorcycle adventure ride up in the tetons & yellowstone a few years back.  they were beary emphatic about putting your food up in a cache.  I was just camping with the bike, but i had brought a rope & some bags, & threw it over a high tree limb, to put it 10'+ above the ground, & at least 4' from the tree.  I heard a lot of crashing around the place i camped, which was not a proper camp site, just off a forest road out in the boonies.  It was very dark, & no moon.  I woke up several times & shined a light around, but never saw anything.  ..no tent, no gun.. but once i heard something particularly close, i got up & pushed the bike horn.  That ran off whatever was lurking in the darkness, & i went to sleep.  It was late august, & i woke up freezing to death pre dawn.  I was shivering violently, & put on all my clothing.. motorcycle jacket, even my boots, & got back in the sleeping bag.  I had a hammock, & put it on the ground to be warmer.  I had not made a fire, but had some of the stuff for it.  

Anyway, morning finally came, & just packed things up, & hopped on the bike.  I stopped for a bisquits & gravy breakfast right across the border in montana, after a couple hour drive.

But yeah, i've never really worried about bears, but i've not been around them a lot.

Interestingly, this just come on the news today:
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/...l-park-n406656

----------


## Victory

> .
>  @usfan and no offense but take it from a guy who has "Legitimatly" made TWO CRACKS at the AT "Appalachian Trail" 
> 
> The FIRST from Springer Mountain In Amiacola falls Goergia to Nantahala NC  ....my SECOND from NYC Metro Railway station to about Massachussetes state line although the SECOND TIME was just "paid" vacation" time and I stopped along the way and TOOK the time to SEE sights and drank in the litte towns along the way....
> 
> ANYHOW where TRAIL crosses BEAR habitat there are either CABLES to HANG the FOOD BAGS ....OR in WOST SPOTS there is a thick Steel Box with a LATCH at designated CAMPSITES .....
> 
> IN reality the BEARS are AFRAID of PEOPLE and TRUTH be told MORE PEOPLE are killed each year by Alergies to BEE STINGS than have EVER been eaten by BEARS


Hi  @Karl

----------


## Karl

> Hi  @Karl


Hello hello

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I went on a solo motorcycle adventure ride up in the tetons & yellowstone a few years back.  they were beary emphatic about putting your food up in a cache.  I was just camping with the bike, but i had brought a rope & some bags, & threw it over a high tree limb, to put it 10'+ above the ground, & at least 4' from the tree.  I heard a lot of crashing around the place i camped, which was not a proper camp site, just off a forest road out in the boonies.  It was very dark, & no moon.  I woke up several times & shined a light around, but never saw anything.  ..no tent, no gun.. but once i heard something particularly close, i got up & pushed the bike horn.  That ran off whatever was lurking in the darkness, & i went to sleep.  It was late august, & i woke up freezing to death pre dawn.  I was shivering violently, & put on all my clothing.. motorcycle jacket, even my boots, & got back in the sleeping bag.  I had a hammock, & put it on the ground to be warmer.  I had not made a fire, but had some of the stuff for it.  
> 
> Anyway, morning finally came, & just packed things up, & hopped on the bike.  I stopped for a bisquits & gravy breakfast right across the border in montana, after a couple hour drive.
> 
> But yeah, i've never really worried about bears, but i've not been around them a lot.
> 
> Interestingly, this just come on the news today:
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/...l-park-n406656


Depending on their individual experiences with humans, bears can be downright aggressive.

It's only fear of the unfamiliar that keeps them at bay.  And when they lose that...

North of Eau Claire, Wisconsin...there in farming and lake country...a local guy, living in his log cabin, opened the door one morning.  And found a bear patiently waiting - having finished off his garbage breakfast; and wanting more.

Except that with the front door cracked, the bear was no longer so patient. He decided to force the issue, as it were.

And some Milwaukee and Madison liberals STILL assert that law-abiding people don't need guns.

----------

